# Shrimp, Flourish Excel, & BBA



## AshleyMac (Jun 22, 2011)

Dosed 1mL yesterday. I have seen a small reduction in BBA, since it is not getting worse I'll take it as a win. Found a berried shrimp today, but she is just now moving her eggs to her swimmerets...though she appears to be pulling some off. She is from my second generation and may be a little young yet to have a successful hatch. I do have a first generation lady that looks like she is about ready to molt, so I suppose that will be the real test. Everyone still seems to be active, though it took them longer than usual this morning to come out. Their color seems to be losing a bit of intensity, but that may just be in my head. 

I do have a question about my berried shrimp. She has very large eggs hanging on the very ends of her swimmerets. Maybe this is an old clutch that I hadn't seen. If so, will she let them go and then they hatch, or do they hatch off of her. She is only pulling off some of new small eggs. The larger ones are holding on for dear life.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

imo you should be spot treating the algae for best effects...not just randomly pour excel into the tank. same concept with peroxide.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

You could try getting a syringe and spot treat the BBA as well. That way you can use the same dose and get it exactly where it needs to be instead of just in the water column.


----------



## AshleyMac (Jun 22, 2011)

Ah, I'll have to do that tomorrow...and my girl just dropped everything


----------



## rbus (Jul 19, 2011)

Any updates on this? I have seen a few tufts of BBA pop up and I'd like to treat with excel before they become an issue, as long as it won't wipe out my shrimp.


----------



## theemptythrone (Sep 5, 2011)

i dose excel every other day as long as you dont over do it it should be ok, all my shrimp are still breeding like mad.


----------



## punchy (Jul 3, 2011)

I've tripled the initial dose with no ill effects on my cherries. wouldn't try it with my crystals though


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

Newman said:


> imo you should be spot treating the algae for best effects...not just randomly pour excel into the tank. same concept with peroxide.


Ok, we'll see how this goes. For the record I am not looking to start a fight or disagree with anyone. This is an real question...

How does "spot" treating a water soluble solution into a tank full of water make any difference as to "randomly pouring" it in?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Bandit1200 said:


> Ok, we'll see how this goes. For the record I am not looking to start a fight or disagree with anyone. This is an real question...
> 
> How does "spot" treating a water soluble solution into a tank full of water make any difference as to "randomly pouring" it in?


That way the initial contact with the solution on the algae will have the full strength, or nearly it. The difference is when you just pour excel into the water column, you're diluting the treatment before it comes into contact with the algae depending on the distance from the algae you're pouring. It's all about diffusion and concentration of the chemical in the water.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Spot treatment is best with all the circulation shut down. I've lost a few RCS in a 3g but I'm guessing I was heavy handed with it. Also killed some BNP's doing spot treatments at 2 different times. I'd guess they got into the area where I treated too soon.


----------

